# Guess what this mess is



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

went to clear a drain ran into the " carpenter" on site and had the whole project explained to me:laughing::furious:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Some dummy didn't think that drain would back up after they put a floating floor down?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Some dummy didn't think that drain would back up after they put a floating floor down?


Nope. it is not a floating floor. It is a real mess


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Look like they had a shower stall built on top of the framing and 'open' site waste into the floor drain.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Look like they had a shower stall built on top of the framing and 'open' site waste into the floor drain.


and it still gets better:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> and it still gets better:thumbup:


Did jnosh installed it???


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I think. The sad part is that. The "carpenter" just replaced a new stall right over it. Also the inch and half galvanized is for the lavatory :laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> I think. The sad part is that. The "carpenter" just replaced a new stall right over it. Also the inch and half galvanized is for the lavatory :laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


That's sick.. caught one handyman here building a wooden deck in basement for toilet and connected to clean out... told customer it wa illegal and don't know what the outcome. But, he is one guy I told everyone not to hire .


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe that the toilet is also sitting on the clean out there also. It is a nicer home.just sad the basement bath is junk, It does make me wonder what type of hack would just replace a shower over this. I have seen the guy on a few other jobs. I will not even speak to him anymore. If he does this kind of work. He is not worth my breath


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

The rest of the scene.I did warranty the floor drain. The shower will be on the installing " contractor ":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> The rest of the scene.I did warranty the floor drain. The shower will be on the installing " contractor ":laughing::laughing:


 








Yikes. You had to remove the shower base to cable the drain line. That's alot of work. I hope you made money.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yikes. You had to remove the shower base to cable the drain line. That's alot of work. I hope you made money.


No I just ran the line. I also ran the lavatory at an additional charge. ( full price) no warranty.


----------

